# Can I use a single shaft engine for a dual shaft?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

My free TroyBilt has a dual shaft Tecumseh, blown. Can I use a single shaft engine and put a dual pulley on?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Short answer, no you can not. If you do you'll end up with reverse drive (meaning forward speeds would be reverse and viceversa), and also the drive speed would be twice as fast. The impeller and augers would be fine. With some modifications some members have been able to do the swap. If you have the old dual shaft engine and the camshaft and front cover is good, I believe you can swap parts and turn a good single shaft engine onto a dual shaft engine. I know al least one member has done it (Jackmels). Good luck.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

You're on a roll today! This subject has been posted a number of times.

:icon-deadhorse:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

524SWE said:


> You're on a roll today! This subject has been posted a number of times.
> 
> :icon-deadhorse:


I did a search first an found nothing with that heading, looked at 6 possible posts but got nothing. After it was posted about the reverse gearing, I now remember. I have an 8hp Tecumseh, I'll take the front gearing case off the 10hp and see what is behind there seeing if anything is transferable.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to one solution-

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/1171-[build]-repower-mdt-6-5hp-clone.html


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

too bad we weren't closer, I have a duel shaft 10HP and wanted to find a 8hp single shaft for a toro that needs an engine. would have worked out for both of us but shipping would be the price of finding a beat up blower with a decent engine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> too bad we weren't closer, I have a duel shaft 10HP and wanted to find a 8hp single shaft for a toro that needs an engine. would have worked out for both of us but shipping would be the price of finding a beat up blower with a decent engine.


I think it'll be best if the two of you can work a trade out and not have to do any mods to the blowers.
Have you tried a shipping quote from Fedex or USPS?
About 6 months ago I sold a Honda GX160 engine with a reduction gear box to a person in NJ (through eBay), shipping was $18 with Fedex.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

If we can get a cheap shipping rate I'd be happy to trade


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Grunt said:


> Here is a link to one solution-
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/1171-[build]-repower-mdt-6-5hp-clone.html


For those who don't want to look at this link, it's about reversing the gears underneath. For those who don't know, when you have a dual shaft engine, the smaller sub shaft spins counterclockwise to the crankshaft and drives the wheels. Using a single shaft engine with a dual pulley the snowblower will go backwards when put in any of the forward gears. The above link, they reversed, flipped, the drive carriage underneath so the forward gears will now have the snowblower going forward.

It looks simple, I'm going to try this. I can always go back. The only problem that I anticipate is possibly the drive levers at the back of the blower.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JLawrence, have you considered an even engine swap with Dauntae, he has a 10hp dual shaft engine...... if you both can get reasonable shipping rates I think I will do it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> JLawrence, have you considered an even engine swap with Dauntae, he has a 10hp dual shaft engine...... if you both can get reasonable shipping rates I think I will do it.


Yes I have and have connected with him through sbf pm. I'm divided right now. I'm going to weigh my engine and drop by FedEx Friday to get an idea of shipping cost, plus I have a friend going to CT from here end of June, may connect that way if he's willing to drive to CT.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Yes I have and have connected with him through sbf pm. I'm divided right now. I'm going to weigh my engine and drop by FedEx Friday to get an idea of shipping cost, plus I have a friend going to CT from here end of June, may connect that way if he's willing to drive to CT.


That's great. I hope you can make it happen.


----------

